# Any of the old Craftsman gang still around here?



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Just checking to see who's around...


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

I am not one of the “old gang” but I do own a GT5000

Gary


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Old gang, new gang, we are glad to have all of you here. Welcome and hope you will jump in and make yourself at home. :cheers:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *Just checking to see who's around... *


Hey Now !! good to see you again!!

Duc


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You know it.....CRAFTSMAN GANG IS ALIVE AND KICKIN!!! tiphat 

BOOM!

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/pics/gt5000-2.jpg>


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a "Snapsman" or maybe it's a "Craftsper", does that count? 

It is a radically modified Snappper with a Craftsman B&S industrial engine, 
Craftsman steering wheel, shaft, gear and sector. I also added a 3/4" spindled stampped steel front axle, full size battery, stainless tray...etc. I painted the engine parts and frame yesterday, and it is really quite odd (different) looking.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a picture of some of the changes...Front end (Craftsman)


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

...Tecumseh 10 HP engine and diesel exhaust. It runs very quiet


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice job on the exhaust! :thumbsup: Did you get much noise reduction using this muffler?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Chief, Thanks.

Well...It had a rusted out button style muffler, So it's really like changing it from a Tenor to a Baritone. But yes, it's much deeper and certainly more reasonable on the hearing inside my shop.

The stack is off my old Allis Chalmers 5020 parts tractor, and sense it had a rain cap, the baffles are still reasonably tight with no restrictions from the manifold all the way back.

Mark


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Great to see the Sears guys up and about...I personally still adore my Scotts unit - top of the line at the time and before JD decided to bail out with the orange line and go mainstream green at HD. It was a close call between my Scotts and the GT5000. 4 of my closests friends have nice shiny GT5Ks, so I am definately once again the minority!

:furious:


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*I havent posted for about 2 years...does that make me old?*

Came to the forum back in fall 04' when I was looking at getting a new GT. Loved the place. 
I'm excited to be back.

GOD BLESS!

john


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

john, 

We are so glad to have you back again and enjoy reading your posts! Please accept my hearty welcome back to Tractor Forum! :cheers:


----------

